# TStak Set ups



## Tenon Cutter (Apr 18, 2013)

Anyone have pictures of how the set up their TSTAK systems? I'm going to purchase a trunk load of them on Tuesday, but I'm still not sure how I'm going to set them up. 

Any pics or words would be helpful

Thanks


----------



## Unger.const (Jun 3, 2012)

I have made several comments on my tstaks and can't upload pics from this venue. But look at my profile an look at some of my posts


----------



## tonylumps (Dec 4, 2012)

In what respect. Setting up the contents in the boxes or in your truck.I am trying to put every tool I own in the TSTAK system.I have rearanged them 3 or 4 times already They fit better in the truckand easier to move around. I use the 4 wheel cart in the garage and the Bosch folding handtruck for job site. I am really liking the single Drawer units a lot. May get a couple more and maybe a double drawer


----------



## Unger.const (Jun 3, 2012)

Here is how I set up some of my tstaks

Especially for tasks. One for screws and fasteners. Another for trim work/cabinets. Another for daily use tools


----------



## Unger.const (Jun 3, 2012)

So buy swapping the tops of middle and left box. It will make the new hybrid tstak 
on the right. And you would then have a standard tstak box left over. I like to use the simple standard boxes for things like a caulk gun and several tube of caulk that are the most likely use. that way the gun and tubes and related items are together and I am not searching for them loose. Or if I set out to do a job I can do a simple look in the box to see if I'm out of clear or liquid nails or be sure to get some on the way.

On the back side the hinge is TWO small metal rods the make one long hinge pin (same concept as a piano hinge) push one side just enough to send the hinge pin out the other side. Grab wire/pin with pliers and pull. This will leave other pin in box. Go up under center of hinge and chase the first pin back (the one you shoved in to shove out other pin you grabbed with pliers.) Thru the small slots of plastic it will be evident once you see how it works


----------



## white_lightning (Jun 6, 2012)

I'm thinking of pulling the trigger on some tstaks. Would anyone with them be willing to do the annoying job, of posting interior usable space measurements.

That's a very clever idea to switch the tops. That opens up all sorts of possible options. Nice touch. 
Thanks on advance.


----------



## Unger.const (Jun 3, 2012)

The thing I like about the tstaks is that you can't overload each one making too heavy and the other is that also prevents for the most part hiding tools from yourself

As for measurements on the inside I would just suggest ordering one or two of each unit. Then start filling one how you like then take note on how many of those units will work. Then order several of that style. For instance if you want a lot of plumbing parts or electrical parts then you might want several drawer units. But if you have lots of things like trim work. Then you may want standard boxes for nail guns and larger tools.

I find that the double stacks work well for me. Because it fits under my truck cover and two units is fairly heavy.

They are not the end all to be all boxes. But for the price size and features they have helped me to be more organized and less time figuring out what to take to a job. Do I need the door/cabinet/trim set up or the caulking and sealing box? Instead of. Where is the cabinet clamps and where is the laser level? Oh do I have the fine chisels with me.


----------



## white_lightning (Jun 6, 2012)

Ya that's what was thinking. Just order and figure it out. I'm dreaming of a trim setup with my 15g angle finish, brad, and stapler. Either way I dont think it would stop me from purchasing. 
Thanks.


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker (Jun 9, 2013)

white_lightning said:


> Ya that's what was thinking. Just order and figure it out. I'm dreaming of a trim setup with my 15g angle finish, brad, and stapler. Either way I dont think it would stop me from purchasing. Thanks.


 This is a setup I did in a sys 4 systainer. It has a 15g angle, 18g brad, staple gun, 23g pin nailer, and fasteners for all above mention items It's very nice to grab one object and and have all your stuff. It also frees up your other hand for hoses, levels, etc.


----------



## white_lightning (Jun 6, 2012)

Ahh I did do a nice setup like that in my TS case. I love systainers. I just can't get past the total cost. I figure for the organization I want, It would be a 1/4 of the price to go the tstak route. Tanos definitely has a greater selection. Do you use systainers for all your organization?


----------



## blackbear (Feb 29, 2008)

Extreme, I like that idea. Might have to steal it from you.


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker (Jun 9, 2013)

white_lightning said:


> Ahh I did do a nice setup like that in my TS case. I love systainers. I just can't get past the total cost. I figure for the organization I want, It would be a 1/4 of the price to go the tstak route. Tanos definitely has a greater selection. Do you use systainers for all your organization?


Yeah, they are a bit pricey. I have the festool vac though so it's nice to snap a few on top and roll it around.

I don't have any other stacking systems. I use Stanley organizers for nails and screws. I've got a couple Stanley boxes for plumbing, electrical, etc.


----------



## white_lightning (Jun 6, 2012)

I love the festool system. I have a systainer 1 and 4. They probably are the best system over all with all the options. I thought I would go that route with all my tools not anymore. 

Like the OP I would love to see inside pics of tstaks. I'm also thinking tough boxes for tile, sheetrock, and painting. Right now I use busted up Rubbermaid. Lol


----------



## tonylumps (Dec 4, 2012)

I just found the TSTAK Hand Truck on Amazon. I have been looking hard for it .A bit Pricey. It looks good, Hope it works. Does anybody have it yet. If so how sturdy is it


----------



## white_lightning (Jun 6, 2012)

tonylumps said:


> I just found the TSTAK Hand Truck on Amazon. I have been looking hard for it .A bit Pricey. It looks good, Hope it works. Does anybody have it yet. If so how sturdy is it


No luck finding it any chance you could post a link.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

busy bee tools sells the tstaks here in town, i passed on them because they seem very small inside so i'd need a ton of em to carry my tools.

im using bosch lboxx's instead, i have 6 total, with 3 more in the mail


----------



## tonylumps (Dec 4, 2012)

white_lightning said:


> No luck finding it any chance you could post a link.


Bob,s Tool barn.An Amazon seller. But that was his last one. It will be here today.I will let you know if it works. I have been using the Bosch folding hand truck and the Dewalt 4 wheel dolley.
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00JRYUVS6/ref=oh_details_o01_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## tonylumps (Dec 4, 2012)

white_lightning said:


> No luck finding it any chance you could post a link.


I found this for you they have it in stock 
http://www.powertoolsupercenter.com/DEWALT-DWST17888-TSTAK-Trolley-p/dwst17888.htm


----------



## white_lightning (Jun 6, 2012)

Thank you. It looks pretty well made. One of the problems I'm having is no one stocks them locally. I would love to touch and feel them before buying. I do trust the you guys and the reviews.


----------



## tonylumps (Dec 4, 2012)

white_lightning said:


> Thank you. It looks pretty well made. One of the problems I'm having is no one stocks them locally. I would love to touch and feel them before buying. I do trust the you guys and the reviews.


It should be here today.Will let you know if is worth the money or not.


----------

